# Chromium suddenly becoming unusable



## Grell (Jun 7, 2017)

Hello, I am having a problem with chromium in which after using it for a little while all of a sudden it will have this glitch and I cannot use it and must restart it.  Here is a screenshot of what happens, and it seems to happen at random:






Anyone know what the problem is?  Thank you.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 7, 2017)

The problem is Google and Chromium offer no help to FreeBSD and the FreeBSD maintainers don't have suitable hardware, manpower, time (or possibly inside knowledge) to get this right as Chrome/Chromium is a huge beast of a program. Last I heard, a build for Chromium takes 64Gb+ and they don't have such a machine. So they do the best they can.

All you can do is open that tab in a new window and everything will run fine for a while.


----------

